# Mirror, mirror on the web.



## Deda (Nov 25, 2010)

This is me
www.dedanotions.com.  

So who is this?
http://cosmetica-acupunctuur.nl/MS_15.html


Actually,  I'm laughing now, but 2 days ago I was furious.  The other site made a copy of my website and loaded it into theirs.  Now they are trying to make modifications and change images.  

I've already talked to the hosting company in Holland and they'll pull the site down if she doesn't remove all my content.

The woman who owns the other site was highly embarrassed and apologetic.  She just liked my site.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 25, 2010)

I don't understand the purpose of copying your site. It wouldn't help promote her products especially if she's in Holland.  :?


----------



## Deda (Nov 25, 2010)

I think her intent is to create her own website using mine as a template.  She'll replace my products with hers, or at least she thinks she will.  My products are not added by html, but through my database.


----------



## GardenGirl (Nov 25, 2010)

Deda, how in the world did you find the stolen site?


----------



## Deda (Nov 25, 2010)

I have copy write protection.


----------



## nattynoo (Nov 26, 2010)

God ****!!
Some people have some nerve don't they.


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 26, 2010)

Are you flattered beyond words?


----------



## Deda (Nov 26, 2010)

Actually, I'm amazed that with all the free templates available through Zen Cart that someone would go to all the trouble to copy my structure.  Complete with inelegant and redundant stylesheets.

To top it all off, it's not going to work.  Zen Cart isn't hmtl based, it's driven by databases and php.  Whatever.  Knock your socks off.  I offered to help her and answer any questions she had about building her own, but she'd rather just waste time trying to tweak mine.


----------



## madpiano (Nov 27, 2010)

Deda, I tried that before. That's how I came across ZEN Cart. But I wouldn't have published it until I had removed all traces of the previous site and removed my their artwork from it. I played with it until I knew what I wanted and then got someone to do mine. Not happy with mine as I think it is such a common template, but I can see how someone would copy your style. I just can't believe they would make it a public site until it was finished!


----------



## beautiqueen (Nov 29, 2010)

*Re:*

If she copied your site and does not change contents and images, it mean she promoting your product as makeing a mirror site.


----------



## Deda (Nov 29, 2010)

*Re:*

She is trying to change the products and content. She's trying to use the structure of my website.  The problem is that my website is not written in html, it's a series of php scripts linked to another series of databases.  She can't access the database or the admin side.[/quote]


----------



## jdranch (Nov 29, 2010)

Are you a photoshopper- just wondering...I like a lot of your design stuff.


----------



## BakingNana (Nov 29, 2010)

Deda, hope this gets straightened out soon for you.  My worst nightmare is that someday someone somewhere will figure out how to spoof retail sites.  Scares me to even say that.


----------



## xyxoxy (Nov 30, 2010)

Deda said:
			
		

> I have copy write protection.



Can you explain this a bit more?
Is this a service you subscribe to or something that is done to your web files? Did you get an email alert that said your files were on a different site?


----------



## Deda (Nov 30, 2010)

I have some javascript embedded in sections of each page, when those pieces of script are accessed it generates a record of page views.  When she copied my pages she copied that right along with everything else.  The log showed me the url of her site.   Once I had that I just tracked back to the host and requested they contact her on my behalf.  She responded within a few hours and we've been communicating since then.  

She's very nice, but doesn't appear to be particularly computer savvy.  She's not doing any harm to me, my business or my website.  I'm hoping that she get's her website up and running soon.  The problem is that she's going to have to start from scratch.  Like I said before, anyone can see the html, but it's the php and database that control my website.  Nobody can copy that.


----------

